# How to remove fingerprints from stained wood?



## TreyAllen (Sep 24, 2013)

So, I built a cabinet for a customer. She started to stain it, and fingerprints/smudges began to appear. It hasn't had any clear applied yet, just stain. Does anyone know of a way to remove this?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It looks like glue, sand it back and re-stain.


----------

